# S7-Tools für TIA-Portal V11 V1.0.0.0



## Markus Rupp (15 Juli 2012)

Wie angekündigt:

http://vs208210.vserver.de/dlf/inde...ools+by+SPS-Forum.de/S7+TIA-Portal+V11+Tools/

Diese Software entstand aus persönlichen Anforderungen heraus, solltet Ihr Anregungen, Kritik oder Bugs haben bitte bei mir melden.

Bitte V1.0.0.0 nicht mehr verwenden, ein Bug im HW-Katalog-Managment verursacht in dieser Version Datenverlust im TIA-Portal

Dieser Bug wurde in Version 1.0.0.1 behoben welche unter obigen Link zum Download bereit steht


----------



## Matze001 (15 Juli 2012)

Dann beschreib mal für Menschen ohne Glaskugel was dieses Tool denn tut?

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Markus Rupp (15 Juli 2012)

Ja stimmt gutes Argument.

Neben dem GSD-Deleter der hier integriert ist, ergänzt es das TIA-Portal V11 um ein Projektmanagment.
Archivierung, Dearchivierung und Projektbereinigung gehören hier dazu.
Desweiteren gewährt das Programm den Zugriff auf die sonst unwirklichen Log-Files eines Projektes und ergänzt selbiges um eine bisher rudimentäre ReleaseNotes-Funktion.

Folgen sollen Funktionen wie ein GSD-Editor, eine verbesserte ReleaseNotes-Funktion und sonst muß man sehen was als Sinnvoll erachtet wird.

Wie gesagt, das Programm entsteht bisher aus persönlichen Wünschen und Vorstellungen.


----------



## Markus Rupp (16 Juli 2012)

In Version 1.0.0.1 wurden für Dateiversion 1.0.0.10 folgende Buges entfernt:
Nach Erstinstallation wurde die Applikation durch NullReferenced_ProjectPath in Start.Load angehalten.
Bug wurde behoben, siehe hierzu ReleaseNotes


----------



## Markus Rupp (7 August 2012)

http://vs208210.vserver.de/dlf/inde...rum.de/S7+TIA-Portal+V11+Tools/release/V1002/

Version 1.0.0.2_b3 steht nun bereit, folgende Änderungen wurden ausgeführt: (ReleaseNotes.txt):



```
Version: 1.0.0.2-B3 / 2010722

New Features:
_________
- Dearchivierung wird nun Visualisiert
- Beta-Funktion GSD-Editor implementiert
    Structs zur GSD-Verarbeitung angelegt.
   Navigator angelegt
   Revision-Controller wurde zu 5.1 (abwärtskompatibel festgelegt)
   GSDML-Verarbeitung ist fürs erste nicht vorgesehen

Changes:
_________
- Archivierung wurde um FileTransmission-Protokoll erweitert
- Menüstrukturierung verbessert.

 Known Bugs:
_________

GSD-Deleter:
- Die zu den GSD gehörigen Bitmap werden nicht aus dem HW-Katalog entfernt, bisher aber keine Funktionseinschränkungen bekannt

BugFixes:
_________
```


----------



## Markus Rupp (7 August 2012)

Wollt Ihr eventuell mal kurz mitteilen, ob das Programm für euch überhaupt interessant ist?

Wenn Ja welche Funktionen fehlen euch oder aber was funktioniert nicht nach euren Vorstellungen?


----------



## IBFS (7 August 2012)

Rupp schrieb:


> Wollt Ihr eventuell mal kurz mitteilen, ob das Programm für euch überhaupt interessant ist?
> 
> Wenn Ja welche Funktionen fehlen euch oder aber was funktioniert nicht nach euren Vorstellungen?




@Rupp

Also ich werde mir deine neueste Version garantiert zu Gemüte führen wenn ich aus dem Urlaub zurück bin.

Frank


----------



## Markus Rupp (24 August 2012)

*V1.0.0.2b4 online*

Version 1.0.0.2b4 online

http://vs208210.vserver.de/dlf/index.php?dir=Siemens%2FTIA%2FTools_by_SPS-Forum.de%2FS7_TIAPortal_V11_Tools%2Frelease%2F

Projektverwaltung wurde grundsätzlich überarbeitet im Bereich Handling


----------



## Jörg_24 (26 August 2012)

Hallo Rupp,
ich werde das Tool gern verwenden. Es vereinfacht die Arbeit mit TIA.

//OT: Was mich noch interessieren würde: was hat es mit den "gelernten DDR-Bürgern" bei dir auf sich?? (Antwort auch gern per PN)//

Gruß, Jörg


----------



## Markus Rupp (26 August 2012)

Das ist eine kleine Allüre aus meinem Arbeitsleben, werde die Geschichte später mal zum besten geben


----------

